# Post your favorite GIFs!



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

HouseOfFlux said:


> http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m7t1ua1UAY1rnfgmi.gif
> 
> Naturally.
> 
> Dammit how do I post a GIF.


You have to click the 'Insert Image' icon and paste that link into it.


----------



## HouseOfFlux (May 18, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> You have to click the 'Insert Image' icon and paste that link into it.


Keeps saying it's "too large."

i always get that problem wink wink nudge nudge kick face

*
ETA *NEVER MIND LULz


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)




----------

